# Balloon Mouse



## Miss-Freak-Of-Nature (Oct 6, 2008)

my broken chocolate satin boy coffee seems really bolated over night and his breathing has gone down hill...he looks like he swallowed a golf ball, :shock: I caught him in the food dish this morning looking up at the top of his Tub with his eyes closed and breathing deeply, what could it be??


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Possibly fluid build up, which can be caused by organ failure. Other than that it can be caused by internal parasites.


----------



## Miss-Freak-Of-Nature (Oct 6, 2008)

So he will have to be put down = ( Luckly he was only a pet not a breeder.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Internal parasites can be treated, but only a vet could tell you what is actually wrong with him. All we can go off is a description, it's hard to tell without handling the mouse what is really wrong. The vet will give you ivermec if it is likely to be parasites, but yes if it's organ failure he'd have to be pts.


----------

